# Maxium power from Solectria AC42 and AC55 motors



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Building a custom AC motor controller is not an easy task. 

I would recommend you to go with a DC setup. A Kostov or Warp 11" with a Soliton or Zilla could easily give you 200kW


----------



## Overlander23 (Jun 15, 2009)

If you've got the $$$, the Azure Dynamics DMOC645 controller does 440 amps continuous.


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Overlander have you ever got a price on that?


----------



## electroauto.ru (Oct 11, 2009)

Overlander23 said:


> If you've got the $$$, the Azure Dynamics DMOC645 controller does 440 amps continuous.


Can it be run with AC42 and AC55 motors? How much it will increase their power?


----------



## Overlander23 (Jun 15, 2009)

DMOC645 is around $5400 USD, last I saw. It should work with the AC55, but no idea how it will react to more power. Seems beefy enough, though.


----------

